# Risposta a Man



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Stamattina, mentre ero in bagno a cercare di rendermi umana e intanto osservavo estasiata un gran bel cazzo a punta ( in foto purtroppo. Il "fedele" non cede. Esaudisce tutte le mie riichieste da maniaca sessuala ma niente. Non molla il pipino. Per ora.:mrgreen ho pensato che era il caso di rispondere a Man, per mail.
Due parole in croce proprio.
Ad ora non mi ha ancora risposto.

Mmmmhhhhh.....ho una leggerissima voglia di troieggiare con Man.
Anche solo per mail perché con lui le parole scritte hanno odori. Suoni. E sapori.
E il "giocare" assume una dimensione da trip global.

Quando mi scrive...
Te la mangerei, lei reagiace subito perché altrettanto subito nella mia testa vedo quella bionda di Man tra le mie gambe.
E ricordo la sua lingua. Il suo modo di mangiarla. E leccarla. E baciarla.
Il suo modo di toccarmi.  Non é tutto affidato alla fantasia. E poi diciamocelo.
Non sarà un animale da letto ma accidenti quanto mi piace lui in un motel.
Ha queste mani enormi. Questa fisicità imponente. Questo suo modo di spogliarsi e spogliarmi che...

:unhappy:

Mi sono bagnata gli slip.

Cristo.
Speriamo non mi risponda.

Non posso nemmeno andare a cretineggiare nel forum,  perché di là non so cosa sia successo ma sono tutti a parlare di cazzi, fighe bagnate, durata delle zompate...e...
Anal.
Che voglio dire.
Un pó di rispetto per la sottoscritta che non pratica e non certo per volontà mia.
E che cazzo.


Quasi quasi ci riprovo con Man.
Lui me lo ha sempre ispirato di brutto ma...
Vabbé.
Nel frattempo vado a zoccolare nel mio blog di nudo che almeno lí mi si abbassa l ormone.
Invece di parlare delle foto che posto gli avventori parlano della mia testa.
In senso di testa pensante.
Ma si puó?
Era un periodo che non pubblicavo nulla e sti invorniti a scrivermi nei commenti che bastava solo io scrivessi, perché leggermi e interagire con me é ugualmente piacevole che guardare le mie grazie.

Che disfatta.
E io che volevo essere solo una guest non pensante.

Ok. Vado a vedere se Man ha risposto.

Ciao


Paura gli slip bagnati.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ecco.

Non capirò mai. Accetto che tu funzioni così -anche perchè, dovrei mettermi a fare striscioni sotto casa tua?- ma non lo capirò mai.
Io e la mia pancia rimaniamo interdette.
Perchè non andare da Man?

Non serve che rispondi 

Povera Tebina incompresa. Con la gente che si ostina a venire affascinata dal tuo cervello piuttosto che dalle tue formose curve.


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9765 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco.
> 
> Non capirò mai. Accetto che tu funzioni così -anche perchè, dovrei mettermi a fare striscioni sotto casa tua?- ma non lo capirò mai.
> Io e la mia pancia rimaniamo interdette.
> ...


Ormai é ufficiale.
Non ho curve Degne di essere apprezzate.
Me misera e tapina.
Forse é per questo che il fedele non mi tromba. La sua fedeltà é tutta una scusa.
Non gli puaccio abbastanza ecco.
Adesso mi faccio venire le para.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Man ha risposto.
Mi ha invitata a pranzo.

Paura. E se sono io pranzo?:mrgreen:

Ho detto si. A momento sviene. Non ci credeva


----------



## Cattivik (27 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9767 ha detto:
			
		

> Man ha risposto.
> Mi ha invitata a pranzo.
> 
> Paura. E se sono io pranzo?:mrgreen:
> ...


Ringraziami...

Cattivik


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9767 ha detto:
			
		

> Man ha risposto.
> Mi ha invitata a pranzo.
> 
> Paura. E se sono io pranzo?:mrgreen:
> ...




Brava ciccina.

:smile:


----------



## mic (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma come è andato il pranzo con Man? 
Hai poi concluso qualcosa oppure....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Marzo 2014)

minchia era ora!! 

Ok che sono troppo preso dal lavoro e sto solo leggendo ( e poco pure quello ) ma le paranoie astensionistiche da Tebe non si possono e non si devono leggere.

Spaccalo in due!!


----------

